# Posting  Pics.  &  Avatars



## north star

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


Greetings all !

O.K., since the upgrade of the Forum, I would like to
change my Avatar.

I tried to change it already several times with no success.
I finally just deleted my old Avatar, and am wanting to
post a new one.

Can someone on here please list the steps, or, ...recommend
the steps to post another Avatar.........Also, ...regarding
the posting of pictures.........Can someone please provide
some good web sites to link to for storing pics., and
uploading to this Forum ?........There was a thread on the
"older" Forum about posting of pics. here

Thanks !


*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## ICE

Click on your name at the upper right corner and a drop down menu appears. 




Click on avatar on the right side of the menu and an Avatar editor appears.  Make that your other right side.




Now you click the browse button and choose the one you want.  If you place it on the desktop it is easy to find.

The website that I use for pictures is flickr.


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @*


Thanks ***Tiger*** !


*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda

Nice likeness

Athletic look??


----------



## Paul Sweet

Is there some way to keep square avatars?  The text in mine "I know, but it's code" gets cropped out of the new circle.


----------



## ICE

I should be dancing.


----------



## fatboy

Yeah, my HD logo used to spin........... haven't had time to look into it..............


----------



## mark handler

Is there abway to block the "Sea of Blue"?


----------



## jar546

Paul Sweet said:


> Is there some way to keep square avatars?  The text in mine "I know, but it's code" gets cropped out of the new circle.


Not that I can find.  Round avatars are the new look.  Instagram, iPhone contact photos, etc. are currently round.  I understand the problem but can't help.  There may be a work around but at this point I don't want to allocate any more money for things like that because I would have to find out if it can be done then pay someone to change it.  I hope you understand.


----------



## jar546

mark handler said:


> Is there abway to block the "Sea of Blue"?


I am sorry but I don't know what that is.  Can you please be more detailed in your explanation?  Thank you


----------



## cda

jar546 said:


> I am sorry but I don't know what that is.  Can you please be more detailed in your explanation?  Thank you




That is part of my signature

It is a YouTube


Not sure it starts automatically if someone clicks on one of my posts????



Sorry


----------



## conarb

I agree with Mark, that stupid "Sea of Blue" has to be blocked.


----------



## jar546

conarb said:


> I agree with Mark, that stupid "Sea of Blue" has to be blocked.


I still have no clue as to what some of you are talking about.  What sea of blue?  More details please.


----------



## conarb

jar546 said:


> I still have no clue as to what some of you are talking about.  What sea of blue?  More details please.


It's that video of an ugly fireman in the Tiger's signature.


----------



## jar546

conarb said:


> It's that video of an ugly fireman in the Tiger's signature.


I guess he must have removed it.  i don't see a signature line for him anymore.


----------



## ICE

conarb said:


> It's that video of an ugly fireman in the Tiger's signature.


What makes you think that he is a fireman?

You need to ask cda to remove it from my signature.


----------



## cda

conarb said:


> I agree with Mark, that stupid "Sea of Blue" has to be blocked.




Hay hay

Remember Pearl Harbor, the Alamo


----------



## cda

jar546 said:


> I guess he must have removed it.  i don't see a signature line for him anymore.




Still in my signature

Wonder if it is some personal setting on some people


----------



## cda

It is in there as a link.

Not sure why it pulls up the picture??


----------



## cda

Ok I redid the link.

If that does not work, will remove it


----------



## jar546

I never saw it and still don't know what anyone is talking about since I don't now, or ever saw it.


----------



## Mr Softy

Is there a way to attach pictures directly from one's tablet or phone?


----------



## cda

Mr Softy said:


> Is there a way to attach pictures directly from one's tablet or phone?




You can do it with an iPhone

Not sure about anything else


----------



## mtlogcabin

I just changed my avatar and it is rectangle. do not know how or why it happened


----------



## jar546

mtlogcabin said:


> I just changed my avatar and it is rectangle. do not know how or why it happened


Uh, no it's not.......


----------

